# [2012] Sheraton Vistana Resort in Florida



## triem (Jan 24, 2012)

Which one of Sheraton Vistana Resort (#0450) should I book? This one or at Sheraton Vistana Resort-Fountains Villas (#V450) . The latter doesn have any review yet.
Thank you


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 24, 2012)

All phases of Sheraton Vistana Resort have recently been completely remodeled and redecorated, so you can't go wrong with any phase.  Note that the resort reserves the right to assign you to any phase that exactly matches the description on your confirmation, so you may be assigned to a different phase.

Sheraton Vistanta Resort Renovation Brochures:
Cascades Phase
Courts Phase
Falls Phase
Fountains I Phase
Fountains II Phase
Spa Phase
Springs Phase​
Resort Maps

Sheraton Vistana Resort - 
MAP 1
MAP 2
MAP 3
MAP 4


----------



## Sea Six (Jan 24, 2012)

FYI, Fountains is 3 story buildings with no elevators.  Other sections are either 2 stories or have elevators.  If that matters, you may want to get a specific phase for yourself.


----------



## triem (Jan 25, 2012)

*Thank you*

Thanks to Denise and Sea Six for your info.


----------



## Mjasp (Jan 27, 2012)

FYI...Palms is also 3 stories and no elevators


----------



## djdavid79 (Feb 28, 2012)

[duplicate thread deleted - DeniseM Moderator]


----------



## lily28 (Feb 28, 2012)

I just book a week for a friend at vistana resort 1 bedroom sleep 4 full kitchen friday checkin via II. Any way to tell which phase they will be assigned?  thanks


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 28, 2012)

lily28 said:


> I just book a week for a friend at vistana resort 1 bedroom sleep 4 full kitchen friday checkin via II. Any way to tell which phase they will be assigned?  thanks



The resort can assign them to any phase that matches the confirmation - and unfortunately, they no longer accept requests on II trades.


----------



## SOS8260456 (Feb 28, 2012)

Denise, 
Thanks for posting that info.  We have our first "direct" exchange coming up and it is to Vistana and the owner's unit is in the Spas section.  

Lisa


----------



## Mjasp (Feb 28, 2012)

lily28 said:


> I just book a week for a friend at vistana resort 1 bedroom sleep 4 full kitchen friday checkin via II. Any way to tell which phase they will be assigned?  thanks



I'm on my phone now and don't have my password handy. May I ask you how much it was for a one BR?


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 28, 2012)

Mjasp said:


> I'm on my phone now and don't have my password handy. May I ask you how much it was for a one BR?



Are you asking what the exchange fee is?


----------



## Mjasp (Feb 28, 2012)

DeniseM said:


> Are you asking what the exchange fee is?



No, what they are asking for a one BR extra vacation


----------



## lily28 (Feb 29, 2012)

I book an exchange, not an extra vacation.


----------



## amanven (Feb 29, 2012)

SOS8260456 said:


> Denise,
> Thanks for posting that info.  We have our first "direct" exchange coming up and it is to Vistana and the owner's unit is in the Spas section.
> 
> Lisa



Spas Section is right beside Zimmies restaurant and the super pool and close to the marketplace and the Cascades pool.  IIRC, Spas section are two story buildings.  You will like it!


----------



## punkmenow7539 (Mar 13, 2013)

*What should we do?*

Hey.  I have read your posts about Timeshares in Orlando area and I was curious what your opinion is about the Sheraton Vistana Resort and if you have ever been to the Westgate Vacation Villa or know anything about it.  What I really am curious about is what are the pools like.  We have a 13yo, 12yo, 7yo, and a 2 yo so I want a place that has the kiddie pool next to a good pool for the older kids.  Also, are there any water slides on the property?  Thanks for the info!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jlp879 (Mar 18, 2013)

At Sheraton Vistana Resort there are seven pools scattered throughout the resort.  Some are better for toddlers, ie more of a wading pool, one has a water slide and some are high traffic, high activity areas, ie the Cascades, Fountains and Super Pools.  Can't speak for the Westgates at all but SVR has something for everyone.


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 18, 2013)

punkmenow7539 said:


> Hey.  I have read your posts about Timeshares in Orlando area and I was curious what your opinion is about the Sheraton Vistana Resort and if you have ever been to the Westgate Vacation Villa or know anything about it.  What I really am curious about is what are the pools like.  We have a 13yo, 12yo, 7yo, and a 2 yo so I want a place that has the kiddie pool next to a good pool for the older kids.  Also, are there any water slides on the property?  Thanks for the info!!!!!!!!!!



If you join TUG, you will have access to our extensive member's only reviews for both properties.


----------

